# [xinerama] artefact et bugs divers [resolu]

## nuts

Bonjour, je possede une radeon 34xx avec deux ecrans 22" chacun en 1680x1050 avec xfce.

j'utilise les pilotes proprio d'ATI et utilise aticonfig pour generer mon xorg.conf.

Le xinerama marche bien, sauf que

1/ quand le curseur de ma souris passe sur le 2eme ecran, j'ai a la place un artefact carré bizare.

2/ je n'ai plus de transaparence bien que ce soit coché dans le "peaufinage des fenetres"

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" RightOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## nuts

resolu: utiliser le driver radeon!

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option    "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     470   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "GSM"

   ModelName    "L225W"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   Option        "Primary"    "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     470   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "GSM"

   ModelName    "L222W"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   Option        "Primary"    "False"

   Option        "RightOf"     "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ClockGating"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicPM"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NewPLL"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "monitor-DVI-0" "Monitor0"

   Option       "monitor-VGA-0" "Monitor1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier          "Screen0"

  Device              "Card0"

  Monitor             "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth       24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth           24

    Modes           "1680x1060"

    #note the lack of quotes, this line sets the 'maximum' resolution

    Virtual          3360 1050 

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## nuts

up, impossible d'avoir un double ecran avec le pilote fglrx et ma radeon hd 3450 sans risque de freeze apres boot ou les bugs deja rencontrés.

Personne a du ati en dualhead ?

EDIT1: pour le probleme de souris j'ai trouver en ajoutant Option "SWCursor" "true" dans la section device de xorg.conf. mais toujours pasde composite

----------

## razer

 *nuts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personne a du ati en dualhead ?
> 
> 

 

Chez moi, çà marche sur mon laptop, ati r300, pilotes ati libres, xrandr, écran du laptop 15" 16:10 (je ne connais plus la résolution) + 27" 16:9 en 1920x1080

Tous mes PC ont des ATI, du r300 à la HD5440, et utilisent les pilotes libres ATI avec KMS.

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt, sauf gamer, d'utiliser le pilote propriétaire ATI. Le pilote libre est bien meilleur sous tous points hors 3D, et te posera bien moins de problèmes en dualhead imho.

----------

## nuts

j'ai des besoin de quelques applis 3d, et ca me gave de rebooté sur windows rien que pour ca

----------

## razer

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j'ai des besoin de quelques applis 3d, et ca me gave de rebooté sur windows rien que pour ca

 

Au risque de parler comme un livre, le meilleur choix pour la 3d, du moins court terme, aurait été nvidia

Cependant, as tu testé tes applis avec KMS/Gallium3D avec les derniers libdrm, mesa, et xf86-driver-ati ? Car même si ils n'arrivent pas à la cheville des catalyst en terme de perfs, de gros progrès sont réalisés actuellement

----------

## nuts

j'ai surtout droit que ca me face sauté le xinerama.

hors, avec fglrx, pas de soucis de ce coté

----------

## razer

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j'ai surtout droit que ca me face sauté le xinerama.

 

Je ne comprend pas très bien ton intérêt à utiliser xinerama.

Si tu veux juste gérer 2 moniteurs dans une même session xorg, xrandr fait çà très bien et propose en plus l'hotplug

Par ailleurs, je t'assure que cela fonctionne avec les pilotes libres et KMS, je l'utilise tous les jours

----------

## nuts

je connais que xinerama d'utilisation, xrandr, j y comprend pas grand chose, j'ai pas trouver de bon tuto, ni comment bien le configurer

----------

## razer

 *nuts wrote:*   

> je connais que xinerama d'utilisation, xrandr, j y comprend pas grand chose, j'ai pas trouver de bon tuto, ni comment bien le configurer

 

```
man xrandr
```

J'avoue que je n'ai jamais eu à y toucher, étant donné que gnome propose un clicodrome fonctionnel. çà n'existe pas sous xfce ?

'fin, normalement l'intérêt premier de xrandr est de ne pas avoir à le configurer, et surtout pas au niveau de xorg.conf

----------

